# Exhaust heat shield help



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No, sorry, but

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


Add some pictures to help us help you.


----------



## southernbnb (Jan 23, 2017)

I will get up with her later today to get some pics and post them. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would try asking around here. More people are likely have to removed theirs & could probably send you what you need.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/CruzeTalk/


----------

